# Veterinary Q Have lovely friendly 9month King Charles: Shivering in the morning?



## JJ343 (28 Apr 2009)

Hey Guys, 

I have a lovely friendly little king charles who is nearly nine months old. He's a really friendly, happy little doggie and we are absolutey in love with him. 

We got him in January and like all little puppies he used to goble his two feeds a day and eat it all up without stopping. Now he seems to leave the food and comes back to it when he's hungry, this didn't bother me as I thought he was just growing up and was eating when he's hungry. 

When we come down in the mornings (he sleeps in the kitchen) his whole body shakes and shivers and I don't know what's wrong with him. This has been going on for about four days. When I see him in the morning I immediately pick him up and cuddle him and he goes back to his normal self, playing and running around. 

He seems to be ok but I just don't know what the shaking could be from? 

Do any of you have any idea? I don't know whether he needs a vet or not because he seems to be ok other than this, also I don't think he can possibly be cold. 

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. 

Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Peigsayers (28 Apr 2009)

*Re: Question on my dog.*

Hi,

My dog used to shiver when he was in pain.  We brought him to the vet and turned out he had arthritis.  Might be worth a visit to the vet just to make sure he's ok.


----------



## briancbyrne (28 Apr 2009)

*Re: Question on my dog.*

Mine also shivered - but it was pure excitement and usually happened after a couple of hours away from her - and as soon as I calmed her down she was ok.


----------



## baldyman27 (28 Apr 2009)

*Re: Question on my dog.*

It's pointless speculating on what it could be. I'd take him to the vet for a quick check-up. One of my dogs shivers a bit too sometimes but she's 18. For peace of mind, a quick visit is worth it.


----------



## JJ343 (28 Apr 2009)

*Re: Question on my dog.*

Thanks for the responses guys, I will certainly take him to the vet as its better to be safe than sorry. 

We had him there last week getting him chipped and the vet did a quick check up on him and said he was a very healthy dog. I do think you are right though and perhaps it would be no harm at all to get his bloods checked and get him reviewed by the vet.

Thanks for the responses. 

JJ


----------



## Smashbox (28 Apr 2009)

*Re: Question on my dog.*

Have to agree, a short visit to the vet is always better than relying on opinion over the Internet. Just to be safe.


----------



## mosstown (28 Apr 2009)

*Re: Question on my dog.*

jj343, maybe there is a clue there, perhaps he caught a virus of some other dog when you visited the vets recently.  sounds like a viral infection to me.  if he had runny stools then this would suggest a gastric problem.
do let us all know how you get on at the vets.


----------



## Bubbly Scot (28 Apr 2009)

*Re: Question on my dog.*



JJ343 said:


> We got him in January and like all little puppies he used to goble his two feeds a day and eat it all up without stopping. Now he seems to leave the food and comes back to it when he's hungry, this didn't bother me as I thought he was just growing up and was eating when he's hungry.



A domestic dog doesn't have to fight for his food, it's simply there. They sometimes leave it because they know it will be there when they go back. We give our dogs time to eat but would usually remove the food after about 20 minutes. We feed them outside and can't have food lying because we'd have foxes and birds over running the garden. We always feed them at the same time every day and you can tell if we're running late because they start mooching around looking hopeful.

If his health checks out ok you could try this and you might find he'll eat more.


----------



## beehive (28 Apr 2009)

*Re: Question on my dog.*

Hey i have a cav aswell i found a website called [broken link removed] 
whenever I'm worried about my dog i post the question here and because they all have cavs most of the responses are spot on. hope your dog is alright


----------



## zztop (29 Apr 2009)

*Re: Question on my dog.*

My dog shakes when it sees a cat..and then goes balistic


----------



## hwin1 (2 May 2009)

*Re: Question on my dog.*

sounds to me like he is just nervous, its still only a baby. my dog is 10 and has always shook, if it settles down when you give it a cuddle it could be just lonely!! good luck with it.


----------



## UptheDeise (8 May 2009)

*Re: Question on my dog.*



> When we come down in the mornings (he sleeps in the kitchen) his whole body shakes and shivers and I don't know what's wrong with him. This has been going on for about four days. When I see him in the morning I immediately pick him up and cuddle him and he goes back to his normal self, playing and running around.


 
Your dog is playing you like a fiddle. He's excited to see you in the morning and when he shakes he knows your going to pick him up immediately. It's the same with dogs that yelp or bark to get get attention.

However, I would still take him to the vet to be sure to be sure.


----------



## Bubbly Scot (9 May 2009)

*Re: Question on my dog.*



UptheDeise said:


> Your dog is playing you like a fiddle. He's excited to see you in the morning and when he shakes he knows your going to pick him up immediately. It's the same with dogs that yelp or bark to get get attention.



Your comment reminds me of advice I heard years ago. When you come home, do not greet your dog immediatly. Put the shopping away, take off your coat, make coffee or whatever but only after a few minutes, greet the dog. I can't remember exactly why but it was something about control. Same advice might be applicable here?

Just came to mind so thought I'd post it up anyway, couldn't be something useful in it


----------



## JJ343 (14 May 2009)

*Re: Question on my dog.*

Hey Guys, 

Thanks for all of your responses, I appreciate it. 

So we took the doggie to the vet and he was kept overnight to monitor him and take his bloods. I left the vet and cried the whole way home (god love me when I have children!). I went to work in the morning and drove past the vets and cried again! 

Anyhow the little fella is grand, his bloods are fine and he's fine. He's still doing the shaking thing but because I know its not a physical problem I'm not worried in that sense. I am however thinking of getting another dog for company for him as I hate to think that he's lonely when we're at work. 

He's a great pup and is a lot of fun so maybe a playmate for him would do the job!

Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Ash 22 (14 May 2009)

*Re: Question on my dog.*

He'll be delighted to have a little friend. You're doing the right thing.


----------



## Bubbly Scot (14 May 2009)

*Re: Question on my dog.*

So glad to hear he's in good health. I cry too if my pups have to go to the vet. A playmate sounds like a fab idea. We brought a second dog in as company for our other one and it was the best move we made.


----------



## Rois (14 May 2009)

*Re: Question on my dog.*

Have to agree a second dog is a great idea as dogs need company.  Be prepared for a little jealousy at first though - dog no 1 might be a bit put off initially and will need extra re-assurance eg. feed him first, cuddles etc.  

I've had this with my own dog, but dont let it put you off, he will soon get used to the new dog.

Best of luck.


----------



## JJ343 (14 May 2009)

*Re: Question on my dog.*

So if we are gonna get a new doggie, should we get a dog or a *****? We currently have a dog and he's real gentle and soft and playful but he's a sulky little fella too (our fault probably). 

So if we get a dog would that cause a dominance thing? Or if we get a ***** and i don't mean to be crude but is he gonna try to get it on with her all the time? We haven't neutered him as I'm not sure if that's the right thing to do or not and so therefore I don't know would it be a good idea to get a ***** - actually if we do go for a ***** we'll absolutely have to neuter him as it would be unkind to have a load of puppies we can't take care of. 

Cheers, 
JJ


----------



## Ash 22 (14 May 2009)

*Re: Question on my dog.*

If you do go for a female you have the option of getting her spayed which may be better. As when she comes in heat you'll have all the dogs in the neighbourhood at your door.


----------



## Bubbly Scot (14 May 2009)

*Re: Question on my dog.*

We had our girl dog  for a few years then introduced our boy dog. We were advised to have one of each to cut down on dominance issues. Both dogs are spayed/neutered and there is absolutely no problem with them trying to get it on. Well the girl dog will still try to "dance" with the leg of an unsuspecting child but that's a whole other story.

Our girl keeps our rather mischevious boy in place, there were dominance issues at the start but they've sorted themselves out now. She keeps him right, he does what he's told...they're like an old married couple really.


----------



## Rois (15 May 2009)

*Re: Question on my dog.*

I would go for a ***** but have her spayed; would also have the male neutered. Just makes life easier all around.


----------



## JJ343 (15 May 2009)

*Re: Question on my dog.*

Points taken lads and lassies, thanks very much. A girl dog it is then! Woo-Hoo! Donedeal.ie here I come ... yay!


----------



## Ash 22 (15 May 2009)

*Re: Question on my dog.*

Would you think of a little rescue dog. You could give it such a good home. If you look up any of the rescue sites and have a look at the little ones they need homes for you'll see how lovely they are.


----------



## gezza1 (16 May 2009)

*Re: Question on my dog.*

our wee cav used to shake after she came out of the bath, could have something to do with the cold? i see you haven't got the answer to the question would be nice to find out why this happens


----------



## joanod (16 May 2009)

*Re: Question on my dog.*

I would reccomend a rescue dog also we have one and he is a dote! No problems what so ever and we are delighted with him, he was a terror at first, when he was a pup but they nearly all are - and we appreciate the lovely dog we have now even more because we know what he was like as a pup. 
Regardless of anything I would not pay a breeder for a dog there are too many out their homeless that need homes, and I would most defo have all dogs neutered.

J


----------



## JJ343 (17 May 2009)

*Re: Vetenary Q Have lovely friendly little 9month King Charles: Shivering in the morn*

This is strange because today in the car we actually spoke about it and decided that we'd go for a rescue dog. I don't know the process though as looking on the net tonight any of the dogs shown on the websites seem to added a long time ago. I suppose the best things to do would be to take a trip down there and go and look at them.


----------



## Ash 22 (18 May 2009)

That will be great if you get a rescue jj. Sounds like it will be a very lucky dog. I reckon  though some of the dogs were added a while ago they probably still don't have homes got for them. It usually says homed on some of the sites anyway. There are lots of sites up there trying to home dogs and also a trip to the pound.  Good luck in your quest.


----------

